# Leupold scope problem



## furtaker (Aug 31, 2010)

Last year I bought a new Leupold VX-1 scope.  I've enjoyed it and haven't had any problems with it.

Yesterday, I took it off a rifle and mounted it on another.  When I took it to the range and started bore-sighting it, some kind of liquid started bubbling around the elevation adjustment screw.  Not much, but enough to where I could see it.  I haven't gotten the scope wet.

Any of you ever seen this before?  Nitrogen gas maybe?  Kinda makes me nervous putting a leaky scope on my deer rifle.  I'm thinking it may need to go back to Leupold...


----------



## one hogman (Aug 31, 2010)

*Leupold scopes*

Anything can happen, I have over 10 Leupolds mounted on Rifles and pistols and have never heard of or seen that, If you question the scope at all,  send it back, I have sent three back only once was the scope messed up the other two were mount issues, they will get it back to you pretty quick.


----------



## jkoch (Aug 31, 2010)

They are ALL about customer service,call them and make arrangements to send it back for inspection.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 31, 2010)

Same exact problem here, saw your post and called Leupold.  They said it had a leak and send it back to them.  It's a two to three week turn around time right now.  

Call them at 1-800-538-7653, they will set you up an account number and give you a shipping address.

By the way, the rep was great, gave me no hassle at all.  I'm beginning to learn in my old age why you pay more for some products than others...


----------



## furtaker (Aug 31, 2010)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Same exact problem here, saw your post and called Leupold.  They said it had a leak and send it back to them.  It's a two to three week turn around time right now.
> 
> Call them at 1-800-538-7653, they will set you up an account number and give you a shipping address.
> 
> By the way, the rep was great, gave me no hassle at all.  I'm beginning to learn in my old age why you pay more for some products than others...



Interesting.  I wonder if this is a problem with VX-1s?  Although I've never heard of it before.  Thanks...


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 6, 2010)

Ive sent two back to them over the years. I was extremely satisfied both times. They are punctual, and they can tell you at any time where your scope is in the repair shop lineup. and they did not pay me to say that.They just stood "beside" their product.


----------



## deadend (Sep 6, 2010)

Send it back!  They will make it right.  The same service is not extended by most other optics manufacturers.


----------



## tharris73 (Sep 7, 2010)

I've sent one back, the objective lens came lose, got it back in 2 weeks, very quick and professional!


----------



## Dub (Sep 16, 2010)

I won't get into my experiences with Leupold because it would sound outlandish.  All are 100% positive.

Just take from this that they are a very, very, very solid company and all about making excellent products and exceeding customer expectation.  They stand behind their products like nothing I've ever experienced.  They routinely fix scopes that the owner clearly damaged (drops, falls, scratches, mounted improperly and etc.).  

Excellent people throughout the company.  End of story.


----------



## jglenn (Sep 16, 2010)

Amen Dub


----------



## HillbillyJim (Sep 21, 2010)

Same here with Leupold customer service.  The magnification adjustment ring on my VX-1 got to where it would move but not change anything.  Called, sent it back, and it was back in my hands in 2 weeks ready to go. Good company.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 24, 2010)

I received mine back repaired yesterday, so, about three weeks all together.

$12.93 to ship it insured by UPS, Leupold paid the return shipping.  Fair deal, all in all.

And, by the way, put a hard-core cleaning on the lenses!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 26, 2010)

I've never had a problem, but have no doubt that it would be handled promptly and professionally if I did.

My uncle is a Leupold man.  That's why I'm a Leupold man.  Over the years, he's bought several used Leupold scopes that were either already damaged or later became damaged.  Everytime, he's sent the scope back, and they've repaired/replaced it free of charge with no questions asked.

He paid $10 for one with a broken reticle at a yard sale and sent it back.  They repaired it right away.  He paid $20 for another that wouldn't hold zero.  A guy at the range was badmouthing the scope.  My uncle offered him $20, and the guy took it.  He sent it back, and they sent him a brand new scope.


----------



## momanslm (Oct 11, 2010)

Gotta be the choir for Dub - Amen!
I'm new to GON and only have three (3) Leupold scopes but plan to buy more! A few years ago I bought a used VX II online. I couldn't get the thing to work.  It was adjusted so far out I thought the internal working must have been broken. The seller told me tuff luck send it to Leupold. He got a bad rating from me and Luepold's customer service made certain that I'll never buy another brand of scope!
It's made right and made here... and if it's not right they will make it right!!
Besides, I'm all about buying American whenever possible.


----------

